# Daddy's Girl



## katy625 (Jun 13, 2010)

I posted this in the beginners forum but I thought I would place it here as well....i took this today while holding my 3 month old son. I thought it was such a cute memory to capture......Hubby trying to teach daughter how to play tee-ball while wearing a tutu.


----------

